# Isiah Big Decision lies now



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Isiah Thomas biggest Problem lies right now after the 6-0 WIN Summer League Games. The Syracuse 6.8 SF/SG-Demetris Nichols (The BIGGEST Steal in the second Round).* 

*On the truth of it all*, 6.8 SF/SG-Demetris Nichols basic instinct performance fits the bill of what "Curry & Zack" will NEED in their playingtime together on court to make them a strong scoring Bigman Tandem in the NBA.

There is no other player out of the Knicks 16 signed contracts that can fit the bill better than Nichols in becoming a Dangerous Tripple-Offensive Threat with Curry & Zack on this team. 

Rookie Nichols practice sessions would only be taking 500+ 3-point shots, and taking five dribbles in any direction and passing off to Curry or Zack who would be looking and moving to get that Pass on that 5th dribble, if not let the ROOKIE Shoot for the ROY! 

*The Curry, Zack, and Nichols lineup *could turn into something very decent in the future if Rookie Nichols was signed and given just 8 straight MPG (in any quarter) at the start of the regular season with Curry & Zack. If anyone knows anything about Syracuse B-Ball philosophy than they know this would workout fine for the Knicks. 
Nichols is a STEAL in the second round if your team has two scoring threats already. 

Balkman is not a scoring threat in the NBA yet, but we seen what Balkman & Nate did with Nichols inside outside game. Imagine Curry, Zack, and Marbury having Nichols cutting to different 3-point ranges while they are setting up down low for Curry or Zack. I dont see any other Knick with the height, quickness, dribble, upside, and Shooting-RANGE that could do this best alongside of Curry & Zack.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Even if Isiah were to keep him, where is he going to get minutes to play? The Knicks are loaded at the 3 spot


----------



## nieman (Jun 6, 2006)

He can play at the SG mostly, backing up Crawford. Jeffries doesn't need any minutes at all (better yet, ship him)..so Balkman can start and play what Jeffries played last year, let Q & Nichols backup the swingman spots. And Q's back will act up on him anyway. I sya cut Fred Jones before Nichiols


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, I wanna see Balkman starting. Unless you can guarantee that Richardson can make his shots. Hell, i'd rather see Richardson at the 2 with Balkman at the 3, is that feasible?
With Randolph and Curry both on the court, you need some damn defence!

I still think the 'big decision' is whether to keep both Curry and Ranolph.

Jeffries hasn't worked out. Balkman should have all his minutes.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Nichols should be our backup 2 guard behnd Jamal..Hes 6'8" with a 7 foot wingspan and is more athletic than given credit for.Not to mention,he is NY's best perimeter shooter...he is exactly what this team needs...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Get rid of Jefferies, free up a roster spot by sending Jerome James packing. Eat the rest of that contract, MSG is loaded anyway, and they are always giving away money like it's candy. This kid better make the team, or I'll be pist off.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Get rid of Jefferies, free up a roster spot by sending Jerome James packing. Eat the rest of that contract, MSG is loaded anyway, and they are always giving away money like it's candy. This kid better make the team, or I'll be pist off.


I like the way she thinks!


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Where's all the people*

that told me what a poor pick Dnic would be. I said he would be a good pick even in the late first round. I was all by myself in promoting this kid back in April....now he has lots of fans. He is much more than a shooter. He is a very willing and able defender, an extremely smart and unselfish passer, doesn't pout when he doesn't get the ball, and gets the quietest 20 you will ever see. Handle still needs to improve but he has a solid game. Great draft by IT. Add in Morris and the Knicks have some real good young talent. 

Nichols should not only make the team, he should get 18-20 minutes. 

Lets not go crazy on Balkman. It was summer league and he had a leg up on most players. He still sucks big-time on offense. He is no PG for sure but he CAN lead a break. I don't think he will ever be a shooter. Good role player best suited to come off the bench IMO.

Despite Nate's MOP, he did not impress me that much. Lees than 2 dimes per TO, lots of bad decisions, and his mouth still runs non stop. Good offensive player who is way too lazy on defense for me to warm up to.


----------



## nieman (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Where's all the people*



alphaorange said:


> Nichols should not only make the team, he should get 18-20 minutes.
> 
> Lets not go crazy on Balkman. It was summer league and he had a leg up on most players. He still sucks big-time on offense. He is no PG for sure but he CAN lead a break. I don't think he will ever be a shooter. Good role player best suited to come off the bench IMO.


Balkman should start because he'll be the only hustle guy on the floor. A lineup if Crawford, Q, Steph, Zach and Curry is a disaster waiting to happen. Crawford and Curry do nothing but shoot/score, Q rebounds some, but he's hardly mobile anymore, and Zach may rebound but he still needs the ball. Balkman will be there to provide all of the hustle that none of those other players provide.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*problem with that thinking*

is that you ACCEPT the lack of hustle from certain players. I don't. If they don't hustle, they should sit. I like Balkman. I just like him off the bench as an energy guy to stir things up. I'm fine withn him getting 25-30 minutes. I wouldn't write off Q just yet.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Balkman's shot will be just fine. He has good form so it's not something that is unfixable. He just needs confidence and work on it.

Jones and Dickau needs to be cut there is just no room for them on this team. I doubt that Zeke will ever cut Jeffries and James he would never have the guts to acknowledge that they were bad signings. Nichols needs to be next SG off the bench period. He is not a defensive liabilty and he can flat out shoot and he's not a chucker so here is no reason for him not to be on the floor getting 15-20 mins in his rookie year.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Where's all the people*



alphaorange said:


> that told me what a poor pick Dnic would be. I said he would be a good pick even in the late first round. I was all by myself in promoting this kid back in April....now he has lots of fans. He is much more than a shooter. He is a very willing and able defender, an extremely smart and unselfish passer, doesn't pout when he doesn't get the ball, and gets the quietest 20 you will ever see. Handle still needs to improve but he has a solid game. Great draft by IT. Add in Morris and the Knicks have some real good young talent.
> 
> Nichols should not only make the team, he should get 18-20 minutes.
> 
> ...


Who said they that D-Nic would be a poor pick? Start naming names, :devil_2:it wasn't me because I don't follow college basketball to have an opinion on him. He has a lot of fans now, because not everyone follows college basketball like you. Now that some of us has had the opportunity to see him on the court, we express our desire to keep him on this team. Lastly, I agree with the Balkman assessment and you already know how I feel about Nate.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Samael said:


> Balkman's shot will be just fine. He has good form so it's not something that is unfixable. He just needs confidence and work on it.
> 
> Jones and Dickau needs to be cut there is just no room for them on this team. I* doubt that Zeke will ever cut Jeffries and James he would never have the guts to acknowledge that they were bad signings. *Nichols needs to be next SG off the bench period. He is not a defensive liabilty and he can flat out shoot and he's not a chucker so here is no reason for him not to be on the floor getting 15-20 mins in his rookie year.


Good point Sam, Isiah ego gets in the way sometimes, just admit you made a mistake and move on. I wouldn't mind keeping Fred Jones, but Dickau can hit the road too.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Respectfully disagree, Samael*

His form is merely OK, not what I would call good. You also must have touch and that is something that either you have or you do not. I remember working with a kid many years ago on his shot. He had the most beautiful form and follow through but couldn't hit water if he fell out of a boat. He tried for years but just never was a shooter. He later became a mason.... Balkman has lots of positive attributes, but shooting is never going to be one of them. When he starts hitting more from the line, I may start to reconsider.


Wasn't talking about you, Kitty. It was one Knickstorm and Starbury who ridiculed Nichols as an NBA player. They've both been real quiet.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I like the way she thinks!


The entire board does. If you just figured this out now you're two years off.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Is the Knicks don't keep Nichols I'd love to see Orlando snatch him up.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Agreed with him being a steal, I loved the kid in college. It's no secret he can shoot.

I'd be VERY surprised if he didn't make the team, and if he didn't he'd be picked up VERY quickly and get some decent minutes on another squad.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I dont think its a big decision. Nichols should make the team and get some playing time to show what he can do. Give zeke credit for what appears to be a steal for a player that looks like he is first round material.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I dont give Zeke no credit at all! I liked him as a Player, but I still say to this day that Backup Guard Vinnie Johnson was faster than Zeke. Plus gave both Zeke & Dumars alot of rest while Vinnie Johnson made their oposition guards tired. 

Demetris Nichols Ball-Instincts and Ball-Awareness is what caught my eye the most about his overall talent. What Nichols talent brings would be great with this Curry, Zack, and Marbury lineup at the SF or SG position. I dont see any other player on the Knicks Roster that could make that Marbury, Zack, Curry, lineup improve each game, after game. 

*The Knicks is still a "TWO-UNIT Team". As long as this team has Marbury it will always be a "TWO-Unit Team" if you want to WIN consistently.* 

You have Marbury, Zack, and Curry which is Unit-One (Halfcourt Set). 

You have Nate, Balkman, and David Lee which is Unit-Two (Running Set). 

You fill in the FOUR missing Players in those two Units?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Man, no credit huh.............?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> You have Nate, Balkman, and David Lee which is Unit-Two (Running Set).


I think Nate will be third unit or not on this team lol. I dont think Zeke is loving Nate at all.

Plus wheres mardy?!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The pro-Nate Robinson rants are ridiculous, when did he become the savior of this damn team? We need more defense more than anything, we are loaded on the offensive end. The guards need to learn how to make stops. I notice people talk about Curry and his inability to play defense and that he is a lazy lima bean we know that already, but the guards Steph included need to play D. If you sitting here thinking Nate is going to do that for you, than you are sadly mistaken. Give me Mardy's potential triple doubles, and his defensive intensity any day of the week.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> The pro-Nate Robinson rants are ridiculous, when did he become the savior of this damn team? *We need more defense more than anything, we are loaded on the offensive end*. The guards need to learn how to make stops. I notice people talk about Curry and his inability to play defense and that he is a lazy lima bean we know that already, but the guards Steph included need to play D. If you sitting here thinking Nate is going to do that for you, than you are sadly mistaken. Give me Mardy's potential triple doubles, and his defensive intensity any day of the week.


Thank you Kitty.Posters need to stop looking at a players individual talents and see how well it meshes with the TEAM...It is silly to compare Nate to Mardy and not take into account the two statues on defense,Zack and Curry.We need guards who can stop dribble penetration and do not lose their man and give up uncontested 3's...

Same can be said for the offense,as it will likely revolve around one of the 2 bigs.The guards need to be able to make the penetration pass down low,and need to be able to hit the open jumper should one of the statues actually kick the ball back...

There is no question that Nate has a unique skill set and tremendous talent.The same could be said for JC.Ultimately,if neither of them make a serious commitment to D,all the talent in the world wont get them playing time


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

Mardy Collins is utterly terrible...there were about ten minutes last season during which he looked like an NBA player, which he isn't. Nichols is looking like a good pick so far (though no need for excessive jock-riding), and I agree that he's a better option (or at least seems like one right now) than the several black hole wing players on this team. Nate Robinson is good at basketball but he needs to stay under control and he needs to do a way better job of using his athleticism defensively, as the above poster mentioned.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Did you even watch the games at the end?*

When he started, he averaged something like 15/7/5. His only problem was turnovers and he was getting better game to game. Sorry, but that is a very ignorant statement.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

budselig said:


> *Mardy Collins is utterly terrible*...there were about ten minutes last season during which he looked like an NBA player, which he isn't.


:whofarted I'm a give you the benefit of the doubt, and say you probably missed the 2nd half of the NYK season.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Mardy Collins is utterly terrible...there were about ten minutes last season during which he looked like an NBA player, which he isn't.


Lol, u cant be serious. Mardy showed last year that he may one day be a starting point guard in this league and a very damn good one at that.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

budselig said:


> Mardy Collins is utterly terrible...there were about ten minutes last season during which he looked like an NBA player, which he isn't.


Did you even watch the last few games of the season? Madry Collins looked like Dennis Johnson out there. One of the reasons why Zeke is so high on him coming to this season.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes, I did catch them. Having a Bob Sura-esque end to the season does not mean Mardy Collins is a good player. I don't CARE if he put up big numbers in big minutes, he did NOT play well. His handle is ATROCIOUS and to suggest that he can be a starting point guard in the NBA on a team that wants to win basketball games is disgustingly moronic. The only thing Collins does well as a guard is board - he can't shoot, he can't dribble, he can't pass. Do NOT hype up scrubs on this team just because you are Knick fans. Collins BLOWS, he's a pathetic, BAD player with no possibility of meaningful contribution at the NBA level. David Lee was AWESOME last year. Eddy Curry was great on O but his D and boarding weren't there and I don't think they're coming. Mardy Collins got minutes at the end of the year, sucked ***, put up stats and now his jock is getting ridden. Unreal.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*one of the worst posts I ever seen....*



budselig said:


> Yes, I did catch them. Having a Bob Sura-esque end to the season does not mean Mardy Collins is a good player. I don't CARE if he put up big numbers in big minutes, he did NOT play well. His handle is ATROCIOUS and to suggest that he can be a starting point guard in the NBA on a team that wants to win basketball games is disgustingly moronic. The only thing Collins does well as a guard is board - he can't shoot, he can't dribble, he can't pass. Do NOT hype up scrubs on this team just because you are Knick fans. Collins BLOWS, he's a pathetic, BAD player with no possibility of meaningful contribution at the NBA level. David Lee was AWESOME last year. Eddy Curry was great on O but his D and boarding weren't there and I don't think they're coming. Mardy Collins got minutes at the end of the year, sucked ***, put up stats and now his jock is getting ridden. Unreal.


Who said anything about Collins starting for the Knicks? You putting words in the members mouths? You claim David Lee was so awesome last year and Curry needed to work on his rebounding, and defense, but I notice you failed to address Lee's obvious lack of defense and his offense, but members on this forum is now on Collins jock? Talk about pot called the kettle black. I don't think you believe your own rhetoric, it's just a overrall terrible, ignorant, and by far the must cluesless post I have ever came across on this board in a long time.


----------

